# The Joys of Camping



## forgetmenot (Aug 4, 2013)

lol i found camping very hard work  all that fresh air  and then cooking over fire  and cleaning    and  hike  all  got me to sleep very nicely   Have not camped for years though
Article does make sense though  natural rhythm of nature  does help one to reconnect  to our bodies natural rhythm if that make sense


----------



## Retired (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Camping Could Reset Your Internal Clock*



> i found camping very hard work all that fresh air and then cooking over fire and cleaning



Life in a motorhome can solve a lot of that.....


----------



## GDPR (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Camping Could Reset Your Internal Clock*

I've never been camping. Maybe it's worth trying though.

(I take that back,I did go once,over night,but I stayed in an air conditioned RV and watched DVD's.Don't think that really counts though)


----------



## forgetmenot (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Camping Could Reset Your Internal Clock*

always camped in  a tent   but last time my girl and i decided sleep in the back of the van   that did not work well either


----------



## making_art (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Camping Could Reset Your Internal Clock*



Lost_In_Thought said:


> I've never been camping. Maybe it's worth trying though.
> 
> (I take that back,I did go once,over night,but I stayed in an air conditioned RV and watched DVD's.Don't think that really counts though)



No, RVing is not the full camping experience. You should try it...just make sure it won't rain for the optimum experience. Provincial or state parks are great...although I have never been to a US state park but imagine they are similar to our Canadian parks. I use an air mattress in the tent for sleeping....just nature, books, art supplies and a fire (campstove too).....I love camping.

Steve, I have been considering a small light weight trailer like the boler or scamp.


----------



## Retired (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Camping Could Reset Your Internal Clock*



			
				make_art said:
			
		

> Steve, I have been considering a small light weight trailer like the boler or scamp.



I don't have first hand experience with light weight models like those, but you could get some great feedback on the RV Forum on which I also participate.

If you search for either of those brand names you should find several threads talking about them in the Trailers Section


----------



## rdw (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Camping Could Reset Your Internal Clock*

We used to camp for a month every summer when the kids were little. We had a small ultralight trailer -it was crowded with the five of us.  We did most of the cooking outside, did dishes outside, were outside from morning till night.  We loved it -so much fun!!!


----------



## making_art (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Camping Could Reset Your Internal Clock*

yeah, rdw....outside from morning to night is great. We would only do a week at a time with a huge canvas army tent the size of a ballroom....took forever to set up. Nice thing about a trailer is you can have some comfort from the rain.:watermelon:


----------



## Banned (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Camping Could Reset Your Internal Clock*



Steve said:


> Life in a motorhome can solve a lot of that.....



thats not camping that's moving.


----------



## rdw (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Camping Could Reset Your Internal Clock*



make_art said:


> Nice thing about a trailer is you can have some comfort from the rain.:watermelon:


And a midnight bathroom...


----------



## making_art (Aug 5, 2013)

Camping close to the washroom also helps...


----------

